# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  علاقة وثيقه بين علم الفقه وعلم الحديث

## طالبة فقه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*علم الفقه وعلم الحديث كلاهما ذو صلة ببعض.وقد لايستغني طالب احدهما عن الاخر* 


*وتكلم بعض العلماء في ذلك ومنهم الإمام الذهبي في ترجمة ابن حزم عندما ذكر مراتب العلماء: الفقيه المنتهي اليقظ الفهم المحدث الذي قد حفظ مختصرا في الفروع وكتابا في قواعد الأصول*
*وقرأ النحو وشار ك في الفضائل مع حفظه لكتاب الله وتشاغله بتفسيره وقوة مناظرته فهذا من بلغ الاجتهاد المقيد*
*وتأهل للنظر في دلائل الأئمة"انتهي رحمه اللله* 

*انظروا أجلكم الله كيف جمع الفقيه مع المحدث ثم ذكر حفظه للمختصر في الفروع!!*
*فهذا دليل على أن علماء الحديث كانوا يتفقهون علي الفقهاء ويحفظون كتب الفروع*
*فهذا الحافظ ابن حجر بلغ في الفقه رتبة كبيرة حتي تولي القضاء!!*
*وقال ابن عيينة " الحديث مضلة إلا للفقهاء "*
*قال عبد الله بن وهب:"الحديث مضلة إلا للعلماء"*
*قال عبد الله بن وهب" لولا أن الله أنقذني بمالك والليث لضللت" قيل له:"كيف ذلك?" قال:"أكثرت من الحديث فحيرني"*
*قال عبد الله بن وهب" كل صاحب حديث ليس له إمام في الفقه فهو ضال و لولا أن الله أنقذني بمالك والليث لضللت"* 
*قال الامام مالك : ما أكثر أحد من الحديث فأنجح , قال ابن الجوزي : وإنما الإشارة إلى ما ذكرت من التشاغل بكثرة الطرق والغرائب فيفوت الفقه .*
*وذكر كلاما كثيرا إلى أن قال : وقد أوغل خلق من المتأخرين في كتابة طرق المنقولات , فشغلهم عن معرفة الواجبات , حتى إن أحدهم يسأل عن أركان الصلاة فلا يدري.*
*قال أحمد بن الحسن الترمذي : سمعت أبا عبد الله يقول : إذا كان يعرف الحديث ويكون معه فقه أحب إلي من حفظ الحديث لا يكون معه فقه .* 
*وقال صاحب المحيط من الحنفية : أفضل العلوم عند الجمهور بعد معرفة أصل الدين وعلم اليقين معرفة الفقه والأحكام الفاصلة بين الحلال والحرام .*


*هذا والله اعلم وهو المستعان*


*اختكم في الله:طالبة فقه*


*المملكه العربية السعودية*


*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

السلام عليكم.

علم العلل و تخريج الأحاديث هو أم علوم الشريعة الاسلامية كلها و لو لم يسخر الله له نقاده و إختصاصييه  الذين غاصوا في بحره ليبينوا صحيح الحديث من سقيمه لما جاوز الفقهاء عتبات بيوتهم فما بالنا بحلقات تدريس الفقه في المساجد. و لا أصحاب التفسير لكتاب الله ولا المؤرخون و لا أصحاب العقيدة ....وغيرهم

و أزيدكم من الشعر بيتا: أعظم الفقهاء ما بلغوا تلك المكانة إلآ بعد معرفة الحديث و الغوص في علله و أحوال رجاله مثل الامام مالك و الإمام أحمد و إسحاق بن راهوية و الامام الحافظ ابن ابي شيبة 
بل إن عظماء المحدثين هم فقهاء، كالامام الحافظ الحجة البخاري و مسلم و الدارقطبي طبيب علل الأحاديث و أبو داود و الترمذي و غيرهم

فلكل إختصاصه  و لا ينبغي إنتقاص أي من هذه الفنون

و الله أعلم

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## طالبة فقه

إنما يحكم على الشيئين من عرفهما جميعا!
ولذلك تجد أهل كل علم يذكرون من فضله على باقي العلوم، ويظنون أنه أفضلها!!والحقيقة أنه لا الحديث يغني عن الفقه ولا الفقه يغني عن الحديث، ولا يغني علم عن علم.و ان من اقوى ماتكون دراسه الفقه اذا درس معه علم الحديث ولكن نحن في دراستنا نركز على الفقه والمذاهب فاذا فهم حينئذ ننتقل الى علم الحديث ويرتبط مادرس بعلم الفقه مع علم الحديث من خلال مافهم من فقه وذلك مادأب عليه الفقهاء في تعليم العامه من طلاب العلم.
واكرر ليس هناك أي تعارض بين الفقه والحديث.
فقط مع دراسة فقه الطهارة، الطالب يحفظ أحاديث الطهارة ويعرض المذهب على الأحاديث.

فمثلا إذا بدأت في كتاب ابن قدامة بقوله:
خلق الماء طهوراً، يطهر من الأحداث والنجاسات، ولا تحصل الطهارة بمائع غيره

فأحفظ حديث:
"إن الماء طهور لا ينجسه شيء".

فإذا قال ابن قدامة:
فإذا بلغ الماء قلتين أو كان جارياً لم ينجسه شئ، إلا ما غير لونه أو طعمه أو ريحه، وما سوى ذلك ينجس بمخالطة النجاسة

أحفظ حديث:
"إذا كان الماء قلتين لم يحمل الخبث".

وهكذا.فكل منهم مرتبط بالاخر

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

و هذا هو قولي أيضا لكن علم تخريج الاحاديث و معرفة عللها هو أهمها و هذا لا ينكره أحد من العلماء أو طلبة العلم المتمرسين إلآ إذا كان التعصب يحول بينه و بين ذلك

----------


## طالبة فقه

لااله الا الله
حولها ندندن 
هدانا الله واياكم الى الحق...

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> و هذا هو قولي أيضا لكن علم تخريج الاحاديث و معرفة عللها هو أهمها


لا يمكن معرفة العلل دون معرفة فقه الرواة وترجيحاتهم الفقهية ، وكما هو معلوم : مخالفة راوي الحديث للحديث الذي رواه من أقوى القرائن على ضعف الحديث

----------


## طالبة فقه

احسن الله إليك

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> لا يمكن معرفة العلل دون معرفة فقه الرواة وترجيحاتهم الفقهية ، وكما هو معلوم : مخالفة راوي الحديث للحديث الذي رواه من أقوى القرائن على ضعف الحديث


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعريف العلة:
"العلة لغة: المرض, يقال أعل الله فلانا: أي أمرضه, فهو معل , وعليل. 
العلة اصطلاحا: سبب غامض خفي , يقدح في صحة الحديث, مع أن الظاهر السلامة منه.
والطريق الى معرفة العلل: جمع طرق الحديث والنظر في اختلاف الرواة وضبطهم واتقانهم والاعتبار بمكانهم في الحفظ فيقع في نفس العالم الجهبذ بهذا الشأن المطلع على غوامضه ان الحديث معلول ويغلب على ظنه فيحكم يعدم صحته او يتردد فيتوقف فيه وربما تقصر عبارة المعلل منهم فلا يفسح بما استقر في نفسه" الباعث الحثيث, علل الحديث
ثم ذكرت ياأخي لايمكن أن تعرف العلة الا بمعرفة فقه الرواة وترجيحاتهم أنت ياأخي تتكلم في غير واد بارك الله فيك, ثم ان مخالفة الراوي لروايته لايلزم ضعف الرواية بل العكس صحيح لأن صحة الرواية قاضية على المخالفة فقد يكون نسي أو اجتهد في نفسه مثل رواية أبي هريرة للوضوء وبين أن غسل اليدين الى المرفقين وأن غسل الرجلين الى الكعبين ولكنه كان يغسل الى العضدين وأنصاف الساقين فكان فعله اجتهاد منه والعمل عند أهل العلم على الحديث بأن غسل اليدين الى المرفقين وغسل الرجلين الى الكعبين, بارك الله فيك والله أعلم.

----------


## طالبة فقه

ليس للعالم الفقيه أن يدرك مواضع النصوص والاحتجاج بهآ إلابمعرفة صحيحهآ من ضعيفهآ..إلا و من معرفة علم الحديث والفقه لايمكن أن يكمل ويتضح إلا بالحجه والبرهآن الصحيح..قرأت هنا جدال كثير عن ذلك وكل ينقص من شأن الاخر ياأخوان ليتنا نترفع قليلآ عن سفاسه الامور فما خلقنا لذلك

----------


## طالبة فقه

للفائده المرجوه

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> ليس للعالم الفقيه أن يدرك مواضع النصوص والاحتجاج بهآ إلابمعرفة صحيحهآ من ضعيفهآ..إلا و من معرفة علم الحديث والفقه لايمكن أن يكمل ويتضح إلا بالحجه والبرهآن الصحيح..قرأت هنا جدال كثير عن ذلك وكل ينقص من شأن الاخر ياأخوان ليتنا نترفع قليلآ عن سفاسه الامور فما خلقنا لذلك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أختنا طالبة الفقه أليس هذا منبر للحوار فلماذا هذا التشنج الكل يدلي بدلوه حتى تحصل الفائدة للجميع, وفقني الله واياك والأخوة للحق, والله أعلم.

----------


## طالبة فقه

ليس تشنجآ بارك الله فيك ولكن المرجو عدم الانتقاص من الاخر قرأت مواضيع كثيره هنا وفي قسم الفقه خاصه نقاشات وطآل الموضوع ووصل الاخوة للخلآف ولم يحصلوا على ثمرة واحده من ذاك النقاش...واجزم أن هؤلاء الذين يناقشون نقاشهم ليس ذو فائده وإنما حب في الجدآآآل
ارجع للمواضيع المتصله بالفقه والحديث وماحدث فيها من نقاشات واقراء ستجد ان معظم الكلام لافائده فية..

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....................أما بعد 
على طريقة المحدثين رحمهم الله تعالى , أين الاسناد بارك الله فيك ؟
1وقال ابن عيينة " الحديث مضلة إلا للفقهاء "
2قال عبد الله بن وهب:"الحديث مضلة إلا للعلماء"
3قال عبد الله بن وهب" لولا أن الله أنقذني بمالك والليث لضللت....................  .................
4قال الامام مالك : ما أكثر أحد من الحديث فأنجح.
5 قال ابن الجوزي : وإنما الإشارة إلى ما ذكرت من .............................
6قال أحمد بن الحسن الترمذي : سمعت أبا عبد الله يقول : إذا كان يعرف ..........................
7وقال صاحب المحيط من الحنفية : أفضل العلوم عند الجمهور ..................

----------


## أبو أميرالباتني

السلام عليكم
شاء الله أن يكون تخصصي في الجامعة فقه وأصول وأنا من عشاق الحديث وعلومه وكانت لنا مادة تسمى أحاديث الأحكام وكان أساتذة المادة من اختصاص فقه وأصول وكانوا يجدون عناءا كبيرا في تقديم المادة
فراودني وطرحته على عدة أساتذة :من أولى بتدريس و دراسة أحاديث الأحكام أهو الفقيه أو المحدث؟
وفي الحقيقة الذي لا يلم بالعلمين معا لا يستطيع طرق باب هذا الفن

----------


## الكوسج

المحدثون صيادلة والفقهاء أطباء
ونحن أصحاب روشتات

----------

